# Troubleshooting my amp/sub install to factory radio



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Adamkillafonz said:


> hooked my remote wire to an add-a-circut and plugged it into one of the 20 amp power outlets on my Fuze box


Take note on how the add-a-circuit is plugged in, remove it, then install so the blades are reversed.
That is likely your issue, or you didn't add the fuses to the add-a-circuit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

how to place the fuses in an add a fuse - Google Search


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

A couple of things. If you jump 12v to the remote wire input in the amp, does it power up?

doea a voltmeter show both the positive and negative wires at the amp have power?


----------



## Adamkillafonz (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks for the replies, I got the issue resolved. I had the add a circuit in backwards and had a 20 amp fuse in the wrong slot. Switched to a 10 amp in the other slot and flipped it over and works perfectly now. Another question...
Someone mentioned that I should add a power supply or a capacitor to power the subs so I don't burn out my alternator. I have 2 12" kenwoods with a 1200 watt walmart amp. Is additional power necessary? If I don't add something to take the load off my battery will it really wear my alternator out faster? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Mister Bogus (Jul 8, 2021)

Adamkillafonz said:


> Thanks for the replies, I got the issue resolved. I had the add a circuit in backwards and had a 20 amp fuse in the wrong slot. Switched to a 10 amp in the other slot and flipped it over and works perfectly now. Another question...
> Someone mentioned that I should add a power supply or a capacitor to power the subs so I don't burn out my alternator. I have 2 12" kenwoods with a 1200 watt walmart amp. Is additional power necessary? If I don't add something to take the load off my battery will it really wear my alternator out faster? Thanks again for the help!


Hey Adam!

A capacitor really helps maintain sound integrity and prevent under-voltage during heavy sound loads. It also helps reduce strain on the charging system and prevent light dimming. I would recommend using one.

Bogus


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Adamkillafonz said:


> I had the add a circuit in backwards


I called it  

Thanks for getting back us


----------

